# In what state was George Washington made a mason?



## Blake Bowden (Nov 28, 2010)

In what state was George Washington made a mason?

Notice: Answer(s) will be posted soon...


----------



## david918 (Nov 29, 2010)

None of the above he was made a mason in the colony of Virginia not in a state


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 29, 2010)

david918 said:


> None of the above he was made a mason in the colony of Virginia not in a state


 
:6:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 30, 2010)

Answer is:

C. Virginia


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 11, 2010)

david918 said:


> None of the above he was made a mason in the colony of Virginia not in a state


 
LOL! As a history teacher, I can appreciate this.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 19, 2011)

Quite true. Virginia was a royal colony of Great Britain, when GW was made a Mason. He was made a Mason at Fredericksburg lodge #4, Fredericksburg VA. The lodge is on Princess Street. I have visited the lodge several times.


----------

